# Almond bloom



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Went to pick up decoys today and noticed one variety of almonds was bloomed out. Bees were on em! I was out there Sunday and there were no flowers yet. Near Chico Ca.


----------



## Davers (Aug 6, 2014)

Get ready for the Big explosion. The almond blossoms are ready to explode


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Is this earlier than normal?


----------



## Davers (Aug 6, 2014)

No. The early almonds always blossom in early Feb. and then the rest comes in the middle to end of Feb. With the weather being in the 70's it starts to bring out the fruit trees too. But then it will go back to maybe some frost and rain off and on until April.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Some of it is varietal as well, the feral ones bloom earlier as well, but the nuts are bitter.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Move em in...Move em out. Would not suprise me if bees will be released in 7 to 10 days up north. All our Buttes are at 99% as of today. Its going to be snowing (petal fall) in a day or two.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

We got the green light to pull bees out early next week. Time for some prunes! 

A little report of what we saw the last few days(Glenn and Tehema Counties):
-Acorn frames being drawn out
-Very good nectar shake
-Lots of brood and mites

But as soon as petals fall the pump will be fired!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

What have we heard in the central valley?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Gazelle said:


> Went to pick up decoys today


"decoys"?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

On monday evening (15th) bees were still being placed in the merced, chowchilla, and madera area if that's what you mean by "Central." I'd say on average those locations are a week behind the north. Young trees 8-10 days.


----------



## 707tothe907 (Mar 20, 2014)

"Decoys?"

The 2 most common things grown in CA's valley are almonds and rice. Rice attracts waterfowl, which attracts hunters, who use decoys, to attract waterfowl.

Bees are loving the weather - looking forward to getting them home.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

707tothe907 said:


> "Decoys?"
> 
> The 2 most common things grown in CA's valley are almonds and rice. Rice attracts waterfowl, which attracts hunters, who use decoys, to attract waterfowl.
> 
> Bees are loving the weather - looking forward to getting them home.


Actually not true...... Statistics say its Milk and then almonds. Lots of rice out there but nothing close to the milk and nuts...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I see, duck decoys, not decoy beehives.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like the flash bloom of 2016, bud to bloom in 4 days, have never seen it come on so fast!! From Fresno to Bakersfield today 2-17-16 most field in full bloom! Get the trucks ready to pick them up before the end of February


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Almond milk.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

LSPender said:


> Looks like the flash bloom of 2016, bud to bloom in 4 days, have never seen it come on so fast!!


Our bees went into the orchard on Feb 9th.
We could count a flower or two here and there.
5 days later as Pender says, we were at 50% across all varieties.
Pretty much all at full bloom today.
Now 3 days of rain and wind.
Then, a few days of sun.
What a crazy season.
Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you in the southern or northern Valley Harry? My are in the northern San Joaquin, not far of Coalinga.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What a strange year indeed. Everything bloomed early this year.
Planted 2 more almond trees in my backyard this season.
The other tree is in full bloom now along with the plums. In another week there will
be a white carpet all over along with the gentle warm Spring winds. It is strange that
the plums bloom at the same time with the almond. Usually the almond first then the
plums. Peaches are about done. Seeing this I did a test graft with good result so far. Should
get some nice queens in a few days.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

any one in southern region with an update?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Honey-4-All said:


> Actually not true...... Statistics say its Milk and then almonds. Lots of rice out there but nothing close to the milk and nuts...


Crops

California grows over 200 different crops, some grown nowhere else in the nation. Crops include grapes, almonds, strawberries, oranges and walnuts.

California produces almost all of the country's almonds, apricots, dates, figs, kiwi fruit, nectarines, olives, pistachios, prunes, and walnuts. It leads in the production of avocados, grapes, lemons, melons, peaches, plums, and strawberries. Only Florida produces more oranges.

The most important vegetable crops grown in the state are lettuce and tomatoes. Again, California leads the way. Broccoli and carrots rank second followed by asparagus, cauliflower, celery, garlic, mushrooms, onions, and peppers. Only Texas grows more cotton than California.

Hay, rice, corn, sugar beets, and wheat are also grown in large quantities.
Livestock

Livestock and livestock products include milk, beef cattle, eggs, sheep, turkeys, hogs and horses. Dairy products are California's most valuable products followed by cattle and calves and chicken eggs.

California is the second ranked producer of livestock products behind Texas.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It's been kind of a flash bloom.... about 6-7 days and full petal fall in progress.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

MNbees said:


> any one in southern region with an update?


http://bluediamondgrowers.com/february-23-2016-3/


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

As ussual if you sent boomers they had ample opportunity and temps to gain wait. Least in the north. Today we were out shaking bees for grafting and came across a 20 framer in an 16 frame configuration that had burr comb jammed underneath a bottom board and attached to the pallet. Unique thing was that it was full of nectar. Not sure if I have ever seen that before. Lots of loads movimg out this morning.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

We were very grateful to get our bees out this evening before the big rush.
This was the shortest bloom BY FAR of all of the years we have been in business.
Our bees were delivered in the orchards on February 9th with just a flower here, and a flower there to be seen.
Here we are loading them up, 21 days later for the trip back home.
As we are loading I am thinking, "Most of the bees that are emerging today were eggs that were layed in Oregon prior to their trip south!!"
We did inspect a number of hives and found SOLID brood!!!!
Good pollen stores. Some nectar.
You may want to look for yourself, but I would encourage you not to skimp on syrup feeding from what we saw.
WEIRD YEAR, beautiful bees!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I checked a few hives I threw in for a co-worker's 6 acres. Lots of pollen, good brood patterns, not a whole lot of nectar. There was some, but pretty sure it wasn't even almond but I was happy with the way the hives were looking.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

We have received about 10 loads back and it sure seems like the bees took on lots of fungicide. How are the bees looking for everyone? I am hoping the rest of my loads look a bit better.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I wouldn't doubt it babybee... when I was dropping bees off at night, the whirly birds in the area were still going strong and I know the co-workers sprayed at least 3-4 times during bloom with various stuff. Saw many growers spraying during the day as well, luckily the coworkers are small enough to do it at night, but can't speak for the rest of the growers all around that area, and with the volumes of trees now, I'm sure everyone sprays at all hours just to get it done.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I am hearing of beekeepers that have had their bees totally killed in the almonds this year, based on what I have seen with my bees I am not that shocked. I guess the almond board is paying for all samples of dead bees sent in via the bee informed partnership. So it must be a big deal this year. For the first time ever, I am wondering if it is worth it for me to send hives. I think we lost a full round of brood, and the old bees remaining have a long road ahead of themselves to clean it up.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Some others need to chime in on this. I've heard the same from half a dozen or so beeks In the last week.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I saw a lot of spraying going on during daylight hours in the orchards. No idea what they were spraying, but the workers were in full protective gear including respirators.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Not sure how widespread it all was but i will try to attatch pictures sent to me by a beek with hives in the yolo colusa area. I helped get the beeinformed gents involved as it was beyond serious. From the looks of the pics im gonna guess they ran into some IGR's along the way. Pretty bad. If anyone else has seen or heard of anything similar let me know.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep, that's what we have in our bees.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I've certainly seen some of this in years past. Early indications so far for our bees are pretty good but we haven't had been in enough hives to really get much of a read on them.


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

This is what mine looked like last year. I dealt with problems all summer. I requeened treated for mites and treated for European Foulbrood. It all helped until I moved to my winter yard in Cali. then they started dieing again. Sixty five hives died in two weeks and fifty more knocked down any where from one framers to six framers. I have sixty left that went to the almonds this year. So far they look good. I wish everyone good luck and hope people post on here how to straighten out the bees when this happens.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

babybee said:


> We have received about 10 loads back and it sure seems like the bees took on lots of fungicide.


Fungicide, or tank mix of ???
I would contact your broker and let them know that your bees will not be returning to that orchard.
Spray problems only occur when we as beekeepers allow it to happen.
We started a new blanket policy 5 years ago that states that, "We will not take our bees ANYWHERE, where they come out looking worse than when they were delivered."
We immediately dropped a very good paying seed contract and the next year another small seed contract.
Although we were worried about it at first, we are money ahead when the bees are in top shape all season long.
If all of the beekeepers that pollinate the areas with spray damage would opt out to their brokers, changes WOULD happen.
Until then, it will be "Groundhog Day" every year for your bees.
I won't allow it.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> I've certainly seen some of this in years past. Early indications so far for our bees are pretty good but we haven't had been in enough hives to really get much of a read on them.


Are your bees out of the almonds now Jim? Mine went to the same folks as you but I asked to go into a later blooming variety so they wouldn't get back to North Dakota too early. They unloaded one of your trucks the day I left California for home. My bees were in the same field as yours.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Early returns look pretty decent with just a little scattered damage but still a lot of votes to be counted.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

The almond game certainly comes with risks; hope everyone's damage is minimal.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Honey-4-All said:


> If anyone else has seen or heard of anything similar let me know.


Yep, pic #2 looks like mine, Phil, did you look close at my bees yesterday while shaking ? I was yippen at John about the spray damage.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Yep, pic #2 looks like mine, Phil, did you look close at my bees yesterday while shaking ? I was yippen at John about the spray damage.


Here are some pics from today, moving bees out of almonds



http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/P1010250_zps2rmw8npu.jpg


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I'd suspect an IGR of some sort since most of the casualties look like late instar about ready to emerge. Keith, how clean were the trees where you were pollinating in terms of old nuts still left on them?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Growers need bees, refuse to release them until the last petal falls and in the meantime spray this stuff. Something in this equation has to change. Sounds like the price of bees may be going up. The four combers I left in Texas are bigger than the 6+ combers I sent to the almonds.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe some quality standards need to be placed in almond contracts such that beekeepers are reimbursed for damage to hives caused by practices of the almond producers. We have an inspection going into the bloom, why not one that evaluates the quality of the product we provide after the rental? Doesn't makes sense to ring the neck of the laying chickens that supports your operation unless they're not your chickens. Giving both parties a vested interest in keeping bees healthy when they are providing pollination services would help. The ability of the beekeeping community to build hive numbers and strength back may have been overstated by those who don't keep bees.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

You can try all you want, but sometimes the logistics of only spraying at night don't add up, especially with all the new acreage around. I asked about 'mummy' nuts because they might be spraying for naval orange worm if they didn't clean up the orchard well the previous year. I saw a few orchards around here that were fairly bad, although most looked decent enough. I'm betting with the weather we had this year as well, a lot of spraying was done during the day since we had multiple storms during bloom.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Article on spraying and reporting any damage.

http://westernfarmpress.com/tree-nuts/honeybee-fatalities-reported-close-almond-bloom


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> Early returns look pretty decent with just a little scattered damage but still a lot of votes to be counted.


We ended up seeing the whole gamut this year. 1/3rd to 1/2 showed varying degrees of spray damage, those that didn't get sprayed are among the best bees I've ever seen coming out. Interestingly enough the last load we got back were the best of all and they were in an area too muddy to get out earlier. Makes me wonder if it was also too muddy to get in with spraying equipment. All in all, despite the frustrations, we will still end up with a surplus of bees and brood.and lots of oversized 4 comb splits.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I am curious:
For those of you that had serious spray damage issues in almonds; what will your response be?
Nothing?
Will you just shake it off and go back next year, hat in hand, and hope for the best?
I hope that you will do SOMETHING.
These problems will only continue as long as us beekeepers allow it.

Our bees suffered no such damage.
Nor did the 2 other beekeepers that we include in our contracts.
We do not use a broker.
If we did use a broker and suffered such damage we would request NOT to return to those orchards, and the reasons why.
Sooner or later, the growers would pay more attention to the bees.
I totally get it, that the trees need certain spray applications and I am not some anti-spray nut.
But just the fact that a certain percentage of us have no (visible) spray damage hints that there is a right way.
The only one that will ever stand up against THE WRONG WAY is us!
What are you going to do in response to spray damage this year other than to fill out a survey??


----------

